# Recent Visitor to the PCSRR



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Late afternoon on Dec 31, when Kay and I returned home from an early dinner, we heard this low, moaning "whooooo, whoooooo" as we got out of the car.   Upon further investigation, a frantic scramble for the camera and some snoping around, we found 2 Great Horned Owls in a tree just across the street. This guy was very cooperative and stayed on the branches until I was able to get some images. What a magnificent bird. 

The other one was tearing a hawk's nest apart and couldn't be photographed. Just after the images were done, they both took off for parts unknown.

We're keeping our eyes open and ears tuned.


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmmm..... Large Scale Events......... Well he is pretty large! Love the photo Stan!!! 

Craig


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice photo Stan! 

Reminds me of the frequent visitor that we have here on the (now defunct) ground layout, A Sharp-Shinned Hawk: 

* **for those who are Small Bird lovers, you have been warned!** *


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Magnificient bird! 

Used to see them out in Eldorado Township. Haven't seen any around the 'burbs, but we do have lots of "forest preserve."


----------

